# California HSR January 2021 update



## DSS&A (Jan 23, 2021)

California HSR intends to have all of the land acquisition completed by the end of this year. The attached article has this information and other project updates for 2021.









High-Speed Rail In California Moves Along, But Slowly


Public transportation like buses, subways and light rail aren’t the only travel methods affected by the pandemic — California’s High-Speed Rail construction has also been slowed down. But the project's director says that could be speeding up soon.




www.capradio.org


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jan 23, 2021)

But it is 'inching along' with the possibility of ramping up a completion plan after covid??? Could be. In my dreams a whole bunch of us AU'ers meet up in one of the cars and share the dream together!


----------



## jamess (Feb 14, 2021)

Thanks to UP, the view from the right side of the train will be a wall for hours on end. Thanks guys!


----------



## DSS&A (Jun 11, 2021)

Federal Government Reinstates nearly $929 million to California for HSR project.









CHSRA Federal Funding Restored - Railway Age


The Biden Administration and the State of California on June 7 reached a settlement to restore a $928.6 million grant agreement that Donald Trump had tried to kill—an action that prompted a lawsuit.




www.railwayage.com





CA press release:









Governor Newsom Statement on Federal Funding Agreement for California High-Speed Rail Project | California Governor


SACRAMENTO – Governor Gavin Newsom issued the below statement tonight after the U.S. Department of Transportation and the State of California finalized settlement negotiations to restore nearly a…




www.gov.ca.gov


----------

